# Rhinestone with plastisol transfers



## Catawba1959 (Mar 3, 2012)

This is my first time posting since joining. Most questions that I've had I've been able to find answers. I have a customer that wants a shirt with rhinestone text and plastisol text. I've been able to find vendors who do plastisol transfers and i've found the stone transfers. I haven't seen both. I've attached a pic to show what I'm talking about. Anyone know how to get these done?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

How many shirts are you looking to get done. If you are doing yourself, you can order the Plastisol transfers from one place and the stones from another.


----------



## Catawba1959 (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm looking at 25 to 50.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

The reason you will not see it together because it will require two different pressings. You have a two color Plastisol transfer and a 1 stone color transfer. Order them separate and put them together yourself. You just have to get the shirts.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

I've done thousands of rhinestone and vinyl shirts, but never have put rhinestone transfer tape over plastisol transfers. Would it be the same as covering with a teflon sheet? What could/would happen?


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

Maybe do the plastisol text with vinyl instead? Then press your vinyl (maybe just 5 seconds to adhere it, since it will be repressed when u do the rhinestones), and then press the rhinestones. I'm not sure if it'll be cheaper with vinyl, then outsourcing the plastisol job, but it will be quicker.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Melissa you are correct - I do those vinyl rhinestone designs and most will handle it that way. The stone tape could possibly remove some of the print transfer, but I do not think that is an issue as much as the time and alignment issue.


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

idonaldson said:


> Melissa you are correct - I do those vinyl rhinestone designs and most will handle it that way. The stone tape could possibly remove some of the print transfer, but I do not think that is an issue as much as the time and alignment issue.


I've actually pressed both vinyl and rhinestones together, at the same time. I left the carrier over the vinyl (silver metallic) and then the carrier sheet with the rhinestones on top of that, and it worked nicely. Granted, the vinyl was a small piece, and the stones were ss4 and ss6... I peeled the rhinestone transfer first, and then the vinyl; fortunately it worked great!


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

idonaldson said:


> Melissa you are correct - I do those vinyl rhinestone designs and most will handle it that way. The stone tape could possibly remove some of the print transfer, but I do not think that is an issue as much as the time and alignment issue.


Pressing them both at the same time solves the alignment issue. Her design didn't look to challenging though, alignment-wise -- but yes still a lot of time cutting and weeding...


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

Here's a pic of both vinyl and rhinestones pressed at once


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Melissa if it works for you that is great, but vinyl and stones should not be pressed at the same time. The stones will prevent the vinyl for getting the heat and pressure required. The vinyl first for 5 sec and then the stones for the total time is the methodology that I use and share with others.
By alignment issues, I meant self inflicted, because if I was sending off to have a 2 color design done, I am not leaving that space for the stones empty. I am filling it with something and removing it when the transfers shows up. I then have to either align the top portion or use another procedure to get their design. Even if I was using vinyl, I am not leaving all of that space empty between the white. The white is cut together together and then everything is aligned in production. just saying


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Melissa SS4s - no thank you - 6s are the smallest and that is plenty small for me. I use a Crystal Press so I am lucky there for stoning. I am set up to make templates if required to do some stoning, but brushing and me know not to see each other often.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Irv & I think alike...


----------



## Catawba1959 (Mar 3, 2012)

Has anyone simply screened a shirt and applied the stones after?


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

The stone will not stick to the ink ,you would have to go around your design or make holes for the stones in your design for the stone to stick to the fabric


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

that shirt is easy to do. either in plastisol or vinyl but to me it looks like its vinyl. with vinyl you would make the design template then the part that say lips you would change that to a rhinestone design. the the word that says gods you would change the color to pink. then cut by color. and then cut the rhinestone template. now after its done you would attach the pink letter to the underside of the white letters and press for about 5 seconds. not peel and attach the rhinestone design and press and cover the whole design. now silkscreen requires 2 screens and its pretty much laid out the same way but its silk screened after you finish that you run it thru your dryer then place the rhinestone design where it goes and take to the heat press and cover the whole design with a teflon sheet and press.


----------



## kingwoo (Mar 22, 2013)

Apply the plastisol transfers onto the fabric first then circle the rhinestones around it ?


----------

